# They call me a Boxer



## Makovach

I just had to share this. It makes me think of my kids. They definitely fit the poem.
Its for boxers, but I'm sure this is how it is for many of you, no matter the breed.


----------



## Sprocket

So cute! 

That definitely is true for all dogs :smile:


----------



## Janet At Nutro

Very cute, and so true!


----------



## lovemydogsalways

Aw so cute.


----------



## xchairity_casex

i jsut love boxers they are so cute i dont think ive ever met an ill temperd one!


----------

